# Pictures of Clover the hedgehog!



## Dylan227 (Dec 18, 2010)

My Favorites:


----------



## poetic (Nov 30, 2010)

She looks almost unreal, her little face is too perfect!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Clover is such a cutie-pie!!! I just love the first picture.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

poetic is right - I thought it was a painting at first...she has the coolest coloring. Let us see how she grows into her coloring, k?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Clover is adorable and I love the name


----------



## nikkibeast (Dec 10, 2010)

what color is clover? o:


----------



## Dylan227 (Dec 18, 2010)

nikkibeast said:


> what color is clover? o:


.

She is a mix between white, and brown. It's very interesting to look at


----------



## nikkibeast (Dec 10, 2010)

She's so cute! She reminds me of the hedgie i'm picking up next week 

I'm a soon to be new hedgehog owner.


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

Clover is adorable!!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Clover is adorable. I love the name!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Clover is so cute! Thanks for sharing


----------

